# How I experience tren



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm using tren e for the first time. I've ran plenty of tren a but have given it up. I get the cough almost every shot and the pain from it is just screwing up my training. You can contract a muscle properly with a gigantic knot in it.  This tren e I have is really fantastic stuff. Anyone who says it doesn't "hit hard like ace" I disagree with. At least in my case.

Running 500mg tren e in one shot per week and 500 test cyp in one shot per week. Running only 4cc is kinda nice!

Effects so far - sweating my ass off. The slightest bit of physical activity and I start sweating like I never have before.  Dripping off my nose and chin. Sleeping on towels.  Can't tell if strength is up because of the stupid ham injury but we'll see how things look at the gym tomorrow morning. 

But the most telling sign that I'm on tren? Nobody gets like this but me that I know of.

I turn into a giant pussy. I just wanna snuggle with my wife on the couch.  I want to unban bundy early and promote MM to Senior Member. I had taken the day off from work today. Spent the whole morning cleaning the entire house, scrubbed the tub, put away my laundry. I have a spa night planned for the wife with an epsom salt bath, the massage table ready to go, I bought some weird sugar foot scrub for her too.

She's at work and all I can think about is how much I miss her.

wtf is happening to me?


----------



## Armenian (Aug 22, 2014)

Are you sure its tren and not estrogen?


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 22, 2014)

The Tutu will go great with how you are feeling.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

Armenian said:


> Are you sure its tren and not estrogen?



That's almost what I thought first time I ran tren... I'm using HG aromasin at 12.5mg per day and the test dose it quite low. I can run 1.2 grams test cyp, 300mg tne per week, with 100mg dbol per day for months on end without so much as an itchy nipple or a zit.  Unfortunately my state is ghey and does not allow for private bloodwork such as thru private md labs. And I can't use my physician as I'm scripted for TRT.  I really don't think its estrogen.

It's mostly just funny. And oddly my wife bitches when she sees the tren come out of the bag. A couple years ago we took a vacation. I was on 700mg ace per week. We never left the hotel room. I brought caber with me too.  She had to see her gyno when we got home cause she was so beat up


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm on my way up there with some Halo now....


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

You once told me you would never run tren again. Now you know why.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

This is a good time to start  asking you for favors.  who has a favor they would like to ask Pob for? Now is your chance people!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 22, 2014)

I get like that coach. With mrs matrix. Everyone else...gets the tren matrix.  But the miss always says im more romantic and shit.  


....n I get winded trying to tie my shoes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm using tren e for the first time. I've ran plenty of tren a but have given it up. I get the cough almost every shot and the pain from it is just screwing up my training. You can contract a muscle properly with a gigantic knot in it.  This tren e I have is really fantastic stuff. Anyone who says it doesn't "hit hard like ace" I disagree with. At least in my case.
> 
> Running 500mg tren e in one shot per week and 500 test cyp in one shot per week. Running only 4cc is kinda nice!
> 
> ...



I turned into a gain pussy with my girl as well on tren e. It's like I'd do anything for her and get to be a mushball towards her. Now that I'm off the tren old Doc is coming back and she's already noticed the difference lmao. 

Haven't tried tren a but with the tren e I never got a knot, PIP, cough, or weird taste in the mouth. I'd wake up to eat 1500-2000cals of cereal, PB&J, a dice cream at 2am and still leaned the fukk out. Definitely some amazing stuff tren is. Although the sweating was absolutely ridiculous (I sweat a lot naturally anyway and am a winter person) and being winded walking up 6 stairs wasn't fun either but all in all I'd run it again fo sho


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

I've done both tren E and A. Both times, same side effect..I just want to eat ass! Nice soft girly ass.


----------



## event462 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm finishing up the last bit of tren ace I have b4 I switched to decca and i can't wait to be done with it! You ain't joking about the sweating POB! I change shirts several times a day. It also has killed my cardio. I've been doing 7min grappling rounds and I am dying! My coach keeps making me take breaks because I'm breathing so hard! That's pretty embarrassing to me! The only good thing besides crazy strength is I am much more in tune with my girls emotions. I think everyone knows from previous post how she is having issues lately so this has helped me to really open up with her more.


----------



## italian1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have just the opposite sides. I'm on Tren E and am close to divorce. Starting marriage counseling next Sat. Lmao. True story.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 22, 2014)

Low dose Tren E works well for me. I can run 200 Mg with next to no sides except for a bit more sweating in the gym & still lean-out and recomp. Also makes me want to hump the fireplace.

Have run higher (750 Mg Tren E) but the insomnia whipped my ass.


----------



## Onrek (Aug 22, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Low dose Tren E works well for me. I can run 200 Mg with next to no sides except for a bit more sweating in the gym & still lean-out and recomp. Also makes me want to hump the fireplace.
> 
> Have run higher (750 Mg Tren E) but the insomnia whipped my ass.



But why the fireplace?


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2014)

Onrek said:


> But why the fireplace?



Cuz that's where my picture is at.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Cuz that's where my picture is at.



It's the cute one, too. The selfie in the school girl outfit


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 23, 2014)

How is the grout looking?



PillarofBalance said:


> I'm using tren e for the first time. I've ran plenty of tren a but have given it up. I get the cough almost every shot and the pain from it is just screwing up my training. You can contract a muscle properly with a gigantic knot in it.  This tren e I have is really fantastic stuff. Anyone who says it doesn't "hit hard like ace" I disagree with. At least in my case.
> 
> Running 500mg tren e in one shot per week and 500 test cyp in one shot per week. Running only 4cc is kinda nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> How is the grout looking?



Clean as ever. Recalking the tubs too


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm on my first run with tren e @ 600 a week right now. I gotta say that the night sweats are not something new. I've been getting them since my last run with npp and they never went away. I take Savages advice and don't eat carbs before bed and it seams to help. I've never go tren the cough , thank God. It kinda seams like my body is used to it now and the sides aren't bad. I only have trouble with insomnia when I change the dose. I started out at 100 a week on my cruise and when I would raise it some the insomnia would hit. I am very glad that I waited this long to get on the tren train though cuz it gave me a chance to learn how to manage my e2. I run mast on every cycle and I don't need much stane to keep it in check.


----------



## event462 (Aug 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm using tren e for the first time. I've ran plenty of tren a but have given it up. I get the cough almost every shot and the pain from it is just screwing up my training. You can contract a muscle properly with a gigantic knot in it.  This tren e I have is really fantastic stuff. Anyone who says it doesn't "hit hard like ace" I disagree with. At least in my case.
> 
> Running 500mg tren e in one shot per week and 500 test cyp in one shot per week. Running only 4cc is kinda nice!
> 
> ...



If you're still feeling emotional, how about you feel bad about me still being a senior member??? I will snuggle you so hard to take away all the pain if a brother can get some little promotion or something over here!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> If you're still feeling emotional, how about you feel bad about me still being a senior member??? I will snuggle you so hard to take away all the pain if a brother can get some little promotion or something over here!!!



I don't feel that emotional no.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 23, 2014)

POB mkes me sick

I now will never run tren e


----------



## stonetag (Aug 23, 2014)

Having used both e and a now, I believe I will lean to the tren A side, just for the fact at the small doses of both that I have used. 300ml/wk with A, and 400ml/wk with E, the sides (weak) subside almost immediately it seems with A. As far as the "romantic" side of tren bro, I'm divorced, so I have no comment. lol


----------



## stonetag (Aug 23, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Cuz that's where my picture is at.



Sorry Savage bro, but that shit is fuuuuny!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 23, 2014)

I just started my first run with Tren. Heard only horror stories until this thread lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2014)

jSalud said:


> I just started my first run with Tren. Heard only horror stories until this thread lol.



Tren is like that kinky b1tch who ties you up and spanks your #ss with a rolled-up newspaper until you tearfully call her "Mommie" and then rides you into oblivion, gets up, takes $50 out of your wallet and leaves you handcuffed & whimpering "I hate you...I love you...call me?..."

Yea...it's like that.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've ran plenty of tren a and I love the stuff..after reading this thread I don't believe I will ever run tren e..lol


----------



## event462 (Aug 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't feel that emotional no.




I'm going to have to tentatively unhug you now!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow the last couple of days I was really acting like an asshole.  Just pissed all the time. I thought it was for good reason cause on Tuesday I asked my wife to do a special favor (non sexual) that was important to me and she just couldn't be bothered.  It honestly just hurt my feelings.

But I took 25mg asin which I pretty much never have to use. I don't get e2 sides.  Today I am right as rain.

Sleep has been tough.  Was up at 5am yesterday. I am not an early riser.

Progress is going pretty good. Strength is up. Recovery is so so. I am pretty beat up on this meet prep cycle even with deload days built in.

Fat loss has been astounding. I am in a caloric deficit and down to 250. Will be competing in the 242 now. 

I think after the meet I will probably keep in this deficit and see how far I can go with this before it begins to affect my lifts.

Also gotta say this tren e is fantastic stuff. I was in a jam and a friend jumped in to help me out by sharing his stash. Appreciate it more than he can understand.  Thanks bro. Helping people out with more than words on the board is what really makes someone shine in my eyes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2014)

That shit has happened to me as well. It's like the only time I got angry or aggressive on tren is when someone would confront me on something I fukked up on or someone was being an ass to my girl or refusing to take no as an answer from her. Almost all other cases were it making me feel like a weak minded pussy lol and making me just way too emotional. 

It helped a lot with my recovery after wks 4-6 or so. My  workouts were the same but always felt like I had more gas in the tank on tren. How long you been on so far? I'd give it a few more weeks possibly and see if it doesn't help your recovery more. 

Breathing went to hell in a hand basket and the sweats almost made me come off. I sweat enough naturally and my job has furnaces going over 2000deg F and I ran the tren in the summer months (bad idea lmao). The insomnia went away for me after 2-3wks but came back when I substantially upped the dose. When I went back down a few weeks later it went away again. Ketotifen can really help with your sleep I've heard from some experienced friends. Benadryl, melatonin, unisom, magnesium, etc all weren't able to help. 

The fat loss was truly astounding for me also. I was waking up damn near daily at 2-2:30am like clockwork and eating 2000-3000cals of PB&J, bananas, cereal, and pints of ice cream ONTOP of what my normal daily intake was and I still managed to lean out by about 10lbs of fat I'd guesstimate. No body comp measurements so it's purely speculative. I was also on T3 I should mention here which obviously helped some but I've ran it before and know the tren did most of the work. With T3 at the doses I take, it significantly hinders my strength gains. The tren corrected this and then some. Minus he injury I had and tendinitis acting up in elbow and knee I still made tremendous progress. Keep eating at or below maintenance and watch as your strength continues to go up while you're dropping the pounds off. Nice job!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2014)

take a couple 250mcg tabs of those oral methyl tren's i gave you a while back.....lol

that will fix the issue


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That shit has happened to me as well. It's like the only time I got angry or aggressive on tren is when someone would confront me on something I fukked up on or someone was being an ass to my girl or refusing to take no as an answer from her. Almost all other cases were it making me feel like a weak minded pussy lol and making me just way too emotional.
> 
> It helped a lot with my recovery after wks 4-6 or so. My  workouts were the same but always felt like I had more gas in the tank on tren. How long you been on so far? I'd give it a few more weeks possibly and see if it doesn't help your recovery more.
> 
> ...



I actually plan on adding some t3 after the meet. I think I am just gonna make it a 20 weeker. 

On week 5 or 6 I think.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> take a couple 250mcg tabs of those oral methyl tren's i gave you a while back.....lol
> 
> that will fix the issue



I have been eyeballing them for the meet maybe. Only prob is the hypo side from it.  You ever experience that?


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 5, 2014)

This is how I experiened it today.....,,rapid heart beat, stinging throat.... Cough, Cough, Cough...thank you freakin Tren A!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow the last couple of days I was really acting like an asshole.  Just pissed all the time. I thought it was for good reason cause on Tuesday I asked my wife to do a special favor (non sexual) that was important to me and she just couldn't be bothered.  It honestly just hurt my feelings.
> 
> But I took 25mg asin which I pretty much never have to use. I don't get e2 sides.  Today I am right as rain.
> 
> ...




Admitting you were acting like an asshole, saying thank you. 


You better get rid of that ****ing tren, someone put dbol in it. Lol 


Having friends that share gear. = priceless.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 6, 2014)

I had some tren capsules that knocked my sox off


----------



## italian1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just finished my tren run and I'm a sad sad man. I find myself saying hi when people say hi to me. And I've been letting cars go in front of me in traffic. I'm just a normal guy again and it sucks.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 6, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Just finished my tren run and I'm a sad sad man. I find myself saying hi when people say hi to me. And I've been letting cars go in front of me in traffic. I'm just a normal guy again and it sucks.



That just sounds terrible bro. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> That just sounds terrible bro. I'm sorry for your loss.



I love this guy ^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> This is how I experiened it today.....,,rapid heart beat, stinging throat.... Cough, Cough, Cough...thank you freakin Tren A!!!



Alpha ' s bawls dropped!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't miss tren....

I hate you guys.

I wish I had tren.  
No I dont.  Enjoy the tren runs.  Im a bystabder now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2014)

are u on mast too? I find it helps with the mood swings. How long are u planning on running the tren


----------



## woodswise (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel like Superman on Tren . . .  and I love it!


----------



## anewguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I also turn into a little emotional girl on tren.  Pretty strange stuff.  I actually made a thread about it a while back... Something about how attached I felt to my fiance at the time.  Like I was falling in love again or something.  Good thing I'm back to being an asshole like usual.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> are u on mast too? I find it helps with the mood swings. How long are u planning on running the tren



No mast for me. Last time I used a tri blend my dick was raw and painful.  Libido overload. All I could do what think about sex. Got nothing done.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No mast for me. Last time I used a tri blend my dick was raw and painful.  Libido overload. All I could do what think about sex. Got nothing done.



I knew u would like tren E.Good luck brotha!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2014)

are u getting the crazy dreams lol..Almost as wacky as hgh dreams


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> are u getting the crazy dreams lol..Almost as wacky as hgh dreams



I had one dream about herm and he was nood but that's not really unusual.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Question for the tren users.  When the tren run was over and you dropped back to cruise dose do you lose your sex drive any?


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 3, 2020)

I _only_ use Tren Base, and I don't get sides from it. Tren E will definitely give me the night sweats. I don't come off either, though. 

I do get increased libido from Tren Base. My BP is kinda high but I stay on Test+Tren always and have for years now, so I don't know if one or both variables cause that.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 3, 2020)

hulksmash said:


> I _only_ use Tren Base, and I don't get sides from it. Tren E will definitely give me the night sweats. I don't come off either, though.
> 
> I do get increased libido from Tren Base. My BP is kinda high but I stay on Test+Tren always and have for years now, so I don't know if one or both variables cause that.




You mind telling the dose you use for your yearly runs


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm finishing up week 2 of this tren run. 400mg test, 300mg tren a. The irritability, and insomnia have kicked in overdrive, and way too quick. I've never experienced insomnia to this degree on it before. 

On the other hand, strength is climbing, and sex drive is absolutely stupid at this point.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I'm finishing up week 2 of this tren run. 400mg test, 300mg tren a. The irritability, and insomnia have kicked in overdrive, and way too quick. I've never experienced insomnia to this degree on it before.
> 
> On the other hand, strength is climbing, and sex drive is absolutely stupid at this point.




Is your first time with tren?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Is your first time with tren?



This is my 5th run. I've ran it much higher than this on previous runs. I've ran test higher than tren, and tren higher than test. 

This one, the effects are just more prominent this go around.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> This is my 5th run. I've ran it much higher than this on previous runs. I've ran test higher than tren, and tren higher than test.
> 
> This one, the effects are just more prominent this go around.




1 more question please.  After your last runs did you lose interest in sex when going back to cruise dose?  Thanks for answering


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> 1 more question please.  After your last runs did you lose interest in sex when going back to cruise dose?  Thanks for answering



Lose interest? No. It did however subside to a more 'healthy' level, because where it's at, at the moment, definitely isn't.

If you're considering running it, and feel confident doing so, do it. It's a great compound. Keep the dose conservative to learn how it feels, and works. 

Try not to overthink it, or get caught up in the side effects. The pro's definitely outweigh the cons given nothing crazy happens.


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Ok thanks bud


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 23, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> 1 more question please.  After your last runs did you lose interest in sex when going back to cruise dose?  Thanks for answering



Ive been off Tren-A for about 10 days and have had no sex drive at all for all 10 days. Even the day immediately after. More than likely a coincidence at first, but since then I’ve managed a jerk or two out of habit not need or desire. Not like while I was on cycle.

I switched to NPP and I’m still on Test.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello POB................


----------

